# Lightroom not responding



## kcgrace (Apr 27, 2012)

I am having difficulty with  Lightroom.It does not repsond when I load many times and especially when I want to inport. I am running 3.6 on a Mac PRo. Any suggestions? I was planning to take a lightroom course starting sunday and this will make it impossible. It will occasionally load when I shut the computer down and load it first.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi kcgrace, welcome to the forum!

There are some initial things you can try for troubleshooting:

1. Make sure you have backups!

2. Restart Lightroom

3. Restart the Computer

4. Delete the Preferences file.  Instructions here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file

5. Optimize the Catalog Edit menu > Catalog Settings > Relaunch & Optimize and wait for it to tell you it's completed.

6. Create a new catalog to rule out catalog corruption. (Restart Lightroom holding down Ctrl (Windows) or Opt (Mac) and select Create New Catalog.)

7. Import some images into that new catalog to check everything's working as expected.


----------

